

Ask HN: Two HN accounts, close one, change the other? - HackrNwsDesignr

I have two hn accounts. I'd like to close one, and change the username on the other. Are either of those things possible? Can anyone from HN answer this?
======
Andrenid
I believe the answer is "No, and no"... I've never seen anyone mention the
ability to do either.

------
sorbus
As far as I know, the only way to do this is to email PG and ask him to do it
for you.

~~~
HackrNwsDesignr
hm, his email isn't on his site. do you know where I can find it to ping him?

~~~
sorbus
pg@ycombinator.org, I believe.

